# Banana River skiff rebuild



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have never redone a boat so take this advise knowing that but i would shorten one of the decks a little if you fly fish or ever plan to just to give you a little more room in the cockpit for 9 foot rods just my 2 cents. Can't wait to see this boats rebirth.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I have never redone a boat so take this advise knowing that but i would shorten one of the decks a little if you fly fish or ever plan to just to give you a little more room in the cockpit for 9 foot rods just my 2 cents. Can't wait to see this boats rebirth.


The plan is to have rod tubes under the decks. I fly fish 99% of the time and expect to have 3 tubes per side. I’ll have plenty of room to run them under a 6’ forward deck and a 5’6” cockpit.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Latest photo, unfortunately the one I took of the transom tabbed in didn't come out right so I'll take another one. But it's 3/4" Penske from gunnel to gunnel and then a second piece of 3/4" glued to the full width piece. And I'll get pics of the old drains I cut out and plugged with thickened epoxy. I cut a small sump in the foam at the transom where there will be a central drain.

This is perforated, 1" thick, H60 divinycel bonded to the bottom layer of glass. I'm laying in chase tubes along either side and will glass over the foam and tubes with 1708 for strength and then one layer of 10oz for an easier finish. You can also see at the bow where I've patched the interior of the holes with like 16 layers of 10oz cloth. Next step will be the bulkheads then flip and do the exterior before flipping again to do the decks.

This project is code named: Glacier (due to the pace). And I have to thank the original designer & builder of these beauties, Dave Exley as he's been an amazing resource in advising me on the entire build process from materials to lay-up and tips for this first-timer.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

@Salt of the Water - feel free to post & share on that board where I'm perma-banned.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

back from the dead.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

devrep said:


> back from the dead.


Considering fishing & hunting time, work, kids & family, and the fact that it literally rained every weekend between December and mid-March (I mostly need to move this into the driveway to work on it) I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## Salt of the Water (Feb 26, 2018)

Looking good! I'll be happy to push you around in it when it's done.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice man good to see your back on it.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Nice
I know where a flat back early version of this skiff is. It on the side of this guys house buried under pallets and junk. I have tried to ask him about it. Left him notes and talked to his wife once. But have never got a response from him. I actually have never seen one without sponsons before. That's why I really wanted to talk with him. Maybe you can ask Dave about it. No mistaking those lines though. From all that junk it's buried under.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Dan, I love those lines


----------



## ChrisWhite (Jun 15, 2016)

Any updates?


----------

